# jerky mouse pointer...



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Quite often my pointer starts a life of its own. First it will start slowly jerking over to the left, then to the right then it will fly like crazy back to the left. Then the page that I am on will start moving up and down. Weird  (music from Jaws plays in the background)  

I have a windows me, IE 6.0


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

scan your pc online for free....that can be a sign of a virus even if you have an antivirus already installed. click below.
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Does it have a ball? Or is it optical?

If its a ball, take the ball out and clean the mouse. There is like 3 rollers, and they get cloggled with dirt. Just get a q tip and clean it with alcohol. Put the ball back in and replace the cover.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Geesh I lost my mind for a moment....I ve used this laser mouse so long I forgot about the ones that have the ball.


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

It's an optical one. The one with the retina burning red light underneath it. :0


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Should I still check out the Panda site you suggested, Bandit???


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If you know the batteries are good (if it has batteries) then try the scan and see what happens,,,,ecspecially if its moving by itself without you touching it.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

No batteries. Has a mile long cord. And, yes, all this movement happens without me touching it. When I want to use the pointer on a page it will, like , take control of itself and fight me over where it should go. I take my hand off the mouse and it does this jerky thing. About the page thing. I'll get to the page I want,,scroll where I want to be...page will go up. I reposition...page goes down. aaahhh. Ok. I'm off to the panda.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok let us know what happens,,,if thats not the problem then no worries...its a good first step.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok if it's doing it by itself that could be a problem.
You have a virus scanner?

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/ (adware SE)

Download this and update it, then run it

then
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/ (hijackthis)

Download it. Unzip it , and put it on your desk top it its own folder.
Right click on desk top, goto "new" >>> folder. Call it Hijackthis.

and put the hijackthis program in that folder.
Run it, and then save the scan to your desl top.
Do not fix anything.
Open that log on your desktop and post it here.


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeesh. Was FINALLY able to get back to the computer. Unexpected kid obligations, which said kid neglected to mention to me. Teacher had to phone me at home to tell me. Brother. Then DH and a friend got on and cancelled the Panda scan...which I discovered takes a few hours to do..of course, had to redo the scan. Which is why I am now back on at nearly 11 pm. Jeez. BUT I digress.

Ok. Panda scan said that I have 10 infected files with spyware. What should I be doing about that??

I have AVG antivirus which I ran before I did the panda, it said no viruses but it said I have 1 shell extension...what the heck is that??

Adaware has been run and things put in quarantine.

Spybot S&D says I have nothing.

I've done the HJT log. The address for that is: http://forums.techguy.org/t.330949.html
I hope that's the right address (while I'm typing this the page is going up and down..ooh feel dizzy) I can make out everything from the address bar except what comes after the org...is it a t or an f and is that a / right after the word org. I just don't know. Anyway, if that's not right you can find the log in the security thread under "HJT Log. I've got warnings popping up everywhere"

I also have SpywareGuard, SpywareBlaster and SpySubtract. Overkill?? I was told today, in the HJT log thread that IESpyad is good, too. Don't have that.


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Just checked my own post to find out if the address works...NOT. Just gets you to the home page. Oh well. Clicking on my name and finding my posts works just as well.   Wish I could make out those letters in the address bar!! Aaaahhh, going blind.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Um. You drink coffee? LOL

I am not understanding; is it fixed...?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Also there is a report page after the scan is finished,,,,you should either copy or save that report...It tells the locations (verrrrrrrrrrryyyyyy Important) If the location is in a restore file its not active but can be upon a restore so those have to be manually cleaned..(not too difficult) and if they are removed that is great...if they are active and panda did not remove them (not in a restore file) then that is the location that will be needed to go after it. Even if panda got em all,,,if your system restore is turned on it will need to be cleaned.

See below.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...sf&view=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Have to answer you both here. The warnings were in an old antivirus program I had called AntiVir. I uninstalled and installed AVG. For some reason when I had the AntiVir I was not able to run AdAware, but with AVG I am able to. Well, apparantly, according to Panda, my problem is not fixed. rrrr.

About saving the report from panda...tried to do that. I saved in my download folder and when I went to open it, I got the warning..."C:\Downloads\ActiveScan.txt. is not a valid Win32 application" Uh huh.

The funniest thing is, there is adware in the hijack this folder. When I click on the HJT folder on the desktop it opens and there is the HJT logo as well as a folder that says "backups" When I open the folder there are 25, backup 200 pages. A couple have what looks like gears on them, one has a little yellow sun looking thing on it, and all the others are just pages. What on earth are all of those backup pages, seeing as this is where panda said the adware is lurking. Hmmmmm

Vanilla, do I sound frazzled to you??   I don't need coffee. I have VERY noisy/disruptive/combative children and the husband is no different. I've discovered that IF I drink too much coffee I am one step away from homicidal.  I don't think we need me going there


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

ok we can get back to hijack in a post or 2,,,,highlite the activscan.txt folder with your mouse by either clicking the icon once or holding your arrow over it. hold down the CTRL button and right click...select open with,,,,then select wordpad,,,,(no good) repeat and select notepad or word if you have it...see if you can copy it to a post here.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey. Does your mouse move around when your offline?
Phone cord disconnected


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Vanilla...nope..don't think so. Usually if I'm offline I'm nowhere near the computer. When I come and sit down in front of it to get ready to do something I don't notice it moving by itself.

Bandit I'm getting on your stuff right now, before I go to bed. Even tho it's the weekend, you would think those blasted kids would sleep in. No such luck. It seems they only wake up early ON the weekends and want to sleep in on school days...aaarrgh. Wait tomorrow is Friday you say? Inservice tomorrow or more to the point..today. Seeing as it's Friday morning already.


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Spyware/New.net No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\NDNuninstall*.exe 
Adware:Adware/MyWay No disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:Adware/DownloadWare No disinfected C:\Program Files\MediaLoads* 
Adware:Adware/FunWeb No disinfected C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts 
Adware:Adware/WinTools No disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:Adware/Comet No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\dm.inf 
Adware:Adware/MyWebSearch No disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:Adware/FunWeb No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\HiJackThis\backups\backup-20050209-112549-437.inf 
Spyware:Spyware/ISTbar No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WD2RS1MN\51221[1].htm 
Adware:Adware/Lop No disinfected C:\Program Files\FilmMoveMags\AUDIO MAIL.exe 
 Have fun figuring this out. It looks all mixed up as compared to the actual activescan page. Nite,nite for now. I'll be bock tomorrow...much to the severe annoyance of one of my kids, who feels the need to be on here like 12 hours a day. Yeesh. During the weekends you have to crowbar the butt off of the blasted chair and I'm sure if you listened hard enuf you could hear velcro sounds.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Did you place a hijackthis log here yet?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree with Vanillag1rl,,you should post a hijack log here...all that appears to be spyware and some of it is bad bad stuff.

Edit: found your log here: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=330949


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you run the virus scan before or after you fixed things with hijackthis? Look in the control panel....add/remove programs and see if you see anything at all that resembles newdotnet or New,net


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Why are there 2 threads?
Can you post the log here please?
Run another scan, and post here. THanks


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

I ran the virus scan before HJT.
No newdotnet or newnet.
Just did a virus scan this morning with no viruses present. There was a ton of these little blue box looking things beside system registry. Is that something or nothing?


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 12:54:46 PM, on 18/02/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGMAIN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERMUTE\SPYSUBTRACT\SPYSUB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGBHP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\DLPROTECT.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {6D5FCFCB-FA6C-4CFB-9918-5F0A9F7365F2} (GigexCtrl ActiveX) - http://www.gigex.com/tv/igor/gigexagent.dll
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/Z4/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD17FAAA-17B4-4736-AAEF-436EDC304C8C} (ContentAuditX Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/5805...ch.com/audit/includes/ContentAuditControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

MSNMSGR.EXE	Added as result of a RBOT.KX worm infection

Take a look at this page 
I am not 100% sure. Dont fix anything on hijackthis unless someone else says. I am still learning it. But look at that web page


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The logfile looks great,,,,how is it working? And is your system restore on now?


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Nope. System restore is not on. Hasn't worked, oh, in maybe a couple years. I was in the forums trying to fix it, with other ppl, but with no luck. It was suggested to me at one point to erase everything on the computer and then do a reinstall of everything. That is WAY beyond my limited capabilities. So, as a result, no system restore.  

One question. Vanilla made a point about a worm rampaging thru my system and Bandit says log looks fine. Oookay. Which one is it?   You 2 need to do some instant messaging


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I would say that msn messenger is set to start at power on....and that is what that is...is the mouse still jerking?

System restore: Go to start,,,run,,,type....msconfig....click startup....check the box marked PChealth. And follow the instructions to the site I have linked below to turn it on. Then see if you can create a restore point.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...sf&view=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Doesnt she have 2 messengers running though?


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

vanillag1rl said:


> I am not 100% sure. Dont fix anything on hijackthis unless someone else says. I am still learning it. But look at that web page


I said I am not 100% sure.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Its how I learn continously,,,there are two...either they had one and lost it and reinstalled or thats how it starts up from the registry....I m gonna set mine to start at power on and see what happens.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I can only get the one...but one way to tell for sure is to have hijack fix it and then see if it comes back.

Run hijack and fix this one
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
then run it again and see if it comes back.


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh, I do know that you said you were not 100% sure Vanilla. I value your opinion,and you did notice that right away. After all, you guys know way more than I could hope to remember. Don't worry I wasn't trying to be cheeky or anything, I just thought that maybe you noticed something. Hey, believe me, I'm not the type to bite the fingers that are helping me.   

The messenger page turns on when I turn on the computer...which I really hate. The pointer just jiggles a bit, but the page keeps going up and down a bit, here and there.

Bandit, when I follow your system restore instructions...mine goes..start-run-msconfig-ok...then, after I press ok I get this message..."unable to synchronize the Environment variables in the Windows Registry with the environment variables in the legacy files AUTOEXEC.BAT and/or CONFIG.SYS"

Oh. There is no buttom anywhere that says PC Health.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You can read with me here.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=264214


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

If you want, you can prevent some of that stuff from starting up.
If they arent required at start-up then you can uncheck them in msconfig via Run - Start - type msconfig.

You can probley do these:
realsched.exe
QTTASK.EXE
msmsgs.exe (yahoo messenger)


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes you can....Im still looking into the restore problem...I tried the microsoft directions above..its not too complicated i think you can do it.

Im gonna be off for a bit but I ll be back.


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Ok, Bandit. Did what you suggested with the HJT log, and MSN Messenger (BETA) still shows up when I restart. There's that HUGE light blue screen staring at me. Hmmm, I'm wondering now what that one that I unchecked got rid of...hmmmm (rubbing chin thoughtfully) 

I guess I should check on the page you suggested, shouldn't I? Aaaarrrgh. My brain never wants to retain anything when it comes to the computer. When I start reading stuff it goes " oh, that's it. I'm going somewhere else!!" LOL


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Run hijack again and see if its back after a restart when you get time....also did the blue screen have information on it?

do this test too.....go to start, run,, then copy and paste this in the box and click ok. What happens?

c:\windows\system\restore\rstrui.exe


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Ran hijack again, and what you told me to uncheck didn't come back, but that stupid IM messenger home page always pops up, just so I could cancel it. I think I may have been a bit misleading regarding the blue page. The light blue page I'm referring to is the page for messenger. Sorry  

The stuff that you wanted me to type in the run box. What happens is...the second I type in the first letter, which was what, the c? The computer shut down. Not altogether, but just the dark blue screen that tells me an error has occured. I'm sure you know the one. Either press alt,ctrl, delete or any key to continue?? If I press any key or alt,ctrl, delete it freezes on the picture of my desktop. Great. Which means I have to shut down and start over...which takes, like 2 minutes to do....aaaahhhh. What it also says on that blasted blue screen is... File name:VMM(12) + 00004C3C Error: OE:0028 : CO283C3C

I get the same thing when I try to type in an address on my address bar. I haven't used the address bar, I'd say, in over a year. As soon as I start to type in an address it shuts off and gives me the same reaction and result as above. If I need to get an address I always type in the www. address in the search bar.

So. Do you guys know if I have anything floating around in my system that I should be concerned about and that I could be sharing with people that I email to? I think it was you, Bandit, who said I have some really questionable stuff in here...according to the panda scan. I'm too lazy to go back a page or 2. Do you think I should post my panda scan in the security thread or are you guys doing ok? I'm putting my computer in your capable/knowledgable hands.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I know this is ME...but it truly sounds like a dos problem...as stupid as it sounds....No I dont think you have a virus....have you tried scandisk?


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Scan disk as in...start, programs, accessories, system tools, scan disk?? If this is what you are referring to, yah I do that every few days. If you want I can run it and see if I can those results for ya.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

So the mouse is still jerkly around?
Maybe I am not understanding.

Ok answer these questions:

Does it do it on its own?
Does it Jerk across the screen or is it just jittery in one spot?
Did it get any better?
Have you tried disconnecting the mouse from the back and reconnecting it? Do it with computer off.
Have you tried reinstalling the mouse drivers?
What kind of mouse is it?
(should say the exact name on the bottom of the mouse)
Does it only do it when you surf the net?
Does it do it all the time?
How long has this been happening?


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Is it plugged in using PS2 connector or USB?
If its connected using a PS2 try plugging it in the USB provided that it came with an adaptor.
for instance;
mine was plugged in the ps2 slot FOREVER. I took the ps2 adaptor off and plugged it in the USB slot.

So most of those mice are by defult come as USB mice, but have a PS2 adaptor.


----------

